# Massey Ferguson 2745 no reverse



## T.A.Farms (Apr 21, 2016)

I have the opportunity to purchase one of these tractors for $3500 but it does not have reverse. I've read up on it and some say it will need a new tranny others say it's a much cheaper fix. An opinions?


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

T.A.Farms said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase one of these tractors for $3500 but it does not have reverse. I've read up on it and some say it will need a new tranny others say it's a much cheaper fix. An opinions?


With a 35 year old MF tractor your biggest problem will probably be finding a AGCO dealer with a mechanic who has any experience on that vintage transmission. Before buying it I would want to first locate someone who can work on it and talk to them to get their estimate of the range of potential repair costs.

MF 2745 and "money pit" seem to be related on a few of the forums I searched.

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=294148&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=601842&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=586732&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=579197&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=532621&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those 2000 series mf's aren't worth much in good shape. They just about killed Massey.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Run!!I. Had a 2745 and got rid of it when tranny was going out,

The ones with the 3 sp power shift where problematic.I guess some had a straight 8 tranny that didn't have tranny issues.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you have to move to the 3000 version of the 2000 series, can't think of the numbers but the same cab and tractor with the 8x8 or 16x16 transmission is nearly bulletproof.


----------

